# Image saccardée vidéo sur ibook g4



## AppleSpirit (9 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

sur un ibook g4, 1.42 ghz, 768 de ram, l'image est saccadée sur plusieurs vidéos (quel que soit le format : .mov ou .wmv). Le ibook fonctionne sous Tiger. Savez-vous comment et si je peux résoudre le problème ? C'est le processeur qui est trop faible ? L'OS qui ne digère pas certains clips ou vidéos ? Devrais-je muter sur Leopard ? Est-ce qu'en augmentant la ram j'améliorerai qqch ? Ou est-ce que vous allez simplement me dire que l'ordinateur (2005) est bien trop vieux et qu'il faut que je laisse tomber ?

merci à vous


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Décembre 2009)

Regarde pour commencer les caractéristiques de ta vidéo, si l'encodage est pourri, il ne faut pas trop s'attendre à grand chose de mieux. Rajouté de la RAM dans ton cas ne servira pas à grand chose. lire un fichier QuickTime ou Windows Media ne justifie pas l'achat de RAM supplémentaire. Sur mon iBook G4 je lit les vidéos sans problème, quand l'une râme, c'est bien souvent la faute de l'encodage. Soit il est pourri et dans ce cas ce n'est pas la faute de mon hardware, soit l'encodage demande une grosse carte graphique et bouffe pas mal de processeurs et dans ce cas je laisse tomber (ou si tu es motivé, tu réencode).


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

Avec quoi lis-tu les vidéos ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ces infos. Ca m'a l'air en effet très judicieux comme raisonnement. Je pense que dans mon cas l'explication est celle-là : "l'encodage demande une grosse carte graphique et bouffe pas mal de processeurs".

J'utilisais quicktime, mais maintenant je me suis mis à vlc (version pour Tiger). Vlc résout légèrement le problème avec certaines vidéos mais d'une manière générale il n'apporte aucune solution à mon problème. 

Sinon, je me suis tout de même résolu à commander une barrette de ram de 1 Go afin d'atteindre 1.5 Go en tout. On ne sait jamais... ça peut contribuer à améliorer un peu les choses...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai 1Go de RAM sur mon ibook g4 et pour les vidéo je ne suis pas sûr que ça vaille le coup d'investir me concernant. Sachant qu'un bon nombre de vidéo passe plutôt très bien. Sinon tu peux aussi tenté MPlayer optimisé PPC.


----------

